# Standalone KJV Book of Psalms



## Claudiu (Apr 7, 2021)

I am looking to buy a standalone KJV Book of Psalms. It appears that the American Bible Society published these at the "turn of the century." It's a shame they didn't continue. I know Crossway released their version in the ESV. I will sometimes read the Psalms for the day in the Book of Common Prayer, but they are the Coverdale's translation. Are there any other KJV Book of Psalms still printed today?


----------



## Logan (Apr 7, 2021)

If you ever use a Kindle, I could whip you one up pretty easily.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Apr 7, 2021)

I bought a little stand-alone KJV Book of Psalms at Barnes and Noble years ago that was very nice quality. They went out of print, but I see that Abe Books has some used ones in good condition starting at around $6. The only real negative I found with it is that it had Lord in all caps in all instances, which of course is inaccurate. (I just went through and corrected them all.) https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?cm_sp=SearchF-_-topnav-_-Results&kn=Fall River press book of psalms&sts=t
Hopefully that takes you to the page. Scroll down a little to see the psalters, they’re blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boreal (Apr 7, 2021)

I have one similar. Beautiful editions.


----------



## JM (Apr 7, 2021)

Nice edition, not KJV though. 



https://can.tbsbibles.org/store/viewproduct.aspx?id=11221065

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexmacarie (Apr 8, 2021)

https://www.tbsbibles.org/store/viewproduct.aspx?id=9082488

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 8, 2021)

Jeri Tanner said:


> I bought a little stand-alone KJV Book of Psalms at Barnes and Noble years ago that was very nice quality. They went out of print, but I see that Abe Books has some used ones in good condition starting at around $6. The only real negative I found with it is that it had Lord in all caps in all instances, which of course is inaccurate. (I just went through and corrected them all.) https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?cm_sp=SearchF-_-topnav-_-Results&kn=Fall River press book of psalms&sts=t
> Hopefully that takes you to the page. Scroll down a little to see the psalters, they’re blue.


I'll scoop one of these up! Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 8, 2021)

JM said:


> Nice edition, not KJV though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://can.tbsbibles.org/store/viewproduct.aspx?id=11221065


I love singing through the Psalms - and especially this timeless setting.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 8, 2021)

alexmacarie said:


> https://www.tbsbibles.org/store/viewproduct.aspx?id=9082488


I'll probably still purchase this size, but I wish they would make a pocket version with say 7-9 point font more in the size range of 3" x 5"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alexmacarie (Apr 10, 2021)

Claudiu are you Romanian?


----------



## alexandermsmith (Apr 12, 2021)

JM said:


> Nice edition, not KJV though.
> 
> 
> 
> https://can.tbsbibles.org/store/viewproduct.aspx?id=11221065



These are the metrical pslams, 1650 edition. They are the metrical companion to the KJV Bible.


----------



## JM (Apr 12, 2021)

alexandermsmith said:


> These are the metrical pslams, 1650 edition. They are the metrical companion to the KJV Bible.


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Claudiu (Apr 13, 2021)

alexmacarie said:


> Claudiu are you Romanian?


Yes!


----------



## alexmacarie (Apr 14, 2021)

So am I! Any possibility you can DM me? Interesting to come accross other Romanians


----------

